# Canon 50D and taking boxing pics



## przemekmsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!! This is my first post on the website and I am fairly new to photography. My friend is a professional boxer and I am going to take pictures of him boxing this weekend. Now I just got the new Canon 50d and I am still getting use to it. Can any one give me any advice on:
1. Which set up to use??
2. Which lens?? Out of what I got.
3. Setting on the speed
4.Etc...

Please feel free to give me as much advise as possible, I am like a sponge I am taking everything in and I am going to try come up with the best pictures possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Mar 3, 2010)

what lens or lenses do u have?


----------



## przemekmsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Misfitlimp said:


> what lens or lenses do u have?



1. Canon EF 50mm f/1.8II
2. Canon EFS 18-55mm
3. Tamron AF 75-300mm F4-5.6 LD
4. Bower 500mm F8.0 Mirror Lens
5. Bower 650-1300mm F8.0 Long range zoom


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 3, 2010)

Stick with the 50mm.  It's the only one with a large aperture.


----------



## przemekmsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Stick with the 50mm.  It's the only one with a large aperture.



What about camera settings?????


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 3, 2010)

That will depend on the light you have and what you want to do with the photo.

I'm guessing that you don't want blurry shots, which means you will need to keep the shutter speed up.  Probably 1/90 at the slowest and more like 1/250 if you really want to freeze some action (maybe faster to freeze a moving hand).

To get a faster shutter speed, you need to keep the aperture open fairly wide (low F number).  Your 50mm can go as wide as F1.8, but that will also give you a very shallow DOF.  I'd suggest starting at around F2.2 or F2.8 and see where that gets you.  I'd suggest trying Av mode, but it might be easier to figure out what settings will make the boxers look right, then put the camera into manual mode with those settings.

The key to getting a fast enough shutter speed will likely be your ISO.  Turn up the ISO to get a faster shutter speed.  Depending on the light, you may need to go as high as 800, 1600 or higher.  That will likely mean some digital noise, but that's better than blur in most cases.


----------



## przemekmsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank You!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2010)

You only have one lens that is capable, I shoot a lot of low light sport and i would be using back button focus, AI servo, center focus only, F2.8 and iso to get minimum shutter speed 1/250, iso would probably start at 1600. Also i would set AI servo sensertivity to moderetly slow, not sure if you can do this with the 50D, forgot to mention spot meter the skin


----------



## SnapLocally (Mar 7, 2010)

Due to the high volume of PM's, emails, and questions in general that I regularly receive on this subject, I've decided to start a consultation service for those looking to break into the industry as well as for those needing guidance that are already on the inside.


----------

